# SLB - Stelar Metals



## System (16 March 2022)

Stelar Metals is a mineral exploration company that has assembled a range of copper and zinc metal exploration projects in order to meet the demand from the technology, battery and renewable energy markets as the world moves towards a low-emission future.

Stelar Metals' projects cover three important and prospective geological domains in South Australia; the Gawler Craton, Stuart Shelf and Adelaide Fold Belt.

Stelar Metals' key projects include:

*Evelyn Dam Project (EL 5792) *– covers 134 km2 about 50 km south of Woomera in South Australia. The project area is underlain by Palaeoproterozoic to Mesoproterozoic basement, prospective for Olympic Dam style iron oxide copper gold (IOCG) mineralisation;

*Linda Zinc Project (EL 6263) *– based in the Flinders Ranges which covers 190 km2. The project is underlain by Neoproterozoic to early Cambrian sedimentary rocks. Stelar considers that this area is prospective for MVT and Beltana-Kipushi type zinc-lead mineralisation as well as Zambian style copper mineralisation;

*Torrens Project (EL 6572 & EL 6264) *– Stelar holds about 1,200 km2 in two tenements (Bill’s Lookout and West Well), at the north end of Lake Torrens, about 40 km from Olympic Dam. Stelar considers that Mesoproterozoic basement of the project area is prospective for IOCG and additionally Sediment-hosted copper mineralisation in the Adelaidean cover sequences;

*Barratta Project (ELA 2021/00037: Holowilena) *– is underlain by Adelaidean rocks of the Flinders Ranges. The Adelaidean sequence shares important geological characteristics with the Central African Copper belt. Stelar recognises the potential for Zambian style copper mineralisation (SHCD) as well as diapir-hosted mineralisation (Beltana-Kipushi type); and

*Gunson Project (ELA 2021/00073: Pernatty) *– covering two areas, one neighbouring the Mount Gunson mine and the other north of Island Lagoon. The section of the ELA beside Mount Gunson may be prospective for extensions of the Mount Gunson mineralisation as well as mineralisation hosted in the Tapley Hill Formation (THF).

It is anticipated that SLB will list on the ASX during March 2022.









						Home - Stelar Metals
					

Key metals projects in a World class mining district Overview Stelar Metals has assembled a range of copper and zinc metal exploration projects in order to meet the demand from the technology, battery and renewable energy markets as the world moves towards a low-emission future. Stelar Metals...




					stelarmetals.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 March 2022)

*Listing date*18 March 2022 12:00 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://stelarmetals.com.au/
Ph: +61 8 9482 0500*Principal Activities*Mining exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*SLB*Capital to be Raised*$7,000,000*Expected offer close date*18 February 2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Cadmon Advisory Pty Ltd (Lead Manager)


----------

